# Why Are So Many Baiting Out of Season?



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Someone started a Thread on ArcheryTalk... asking for Pictures, a few posted Pictures with Mineral Blocks, Feeders and other things in their Pictures someone posted it was "Illegal" and many talked like it was not a problem and that he was not an internet cop and yet is it not an issue to put out any kind of Bait Material unless with a 100 yards of a Residence. Many talked like they knew friends and others that do it and Don't Report it, is that not Poaching or ??? If it is so common does it not suggest that they give Deer Hunting a Bad Name when others Follow the Rules and Regulations. Just wondering what others think about this? Should they stop hunting if they are not going to follow the Regulations? And should they not be called Hunters?

What is your idea of those that bait out of Season? And then take a deer or a Buck after Baiting Out of Season to get Deer to Their Hunting Area.

The way some posted it was common place and not a big deal.

Newaygo1


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I usually don't find any early baits, but I do find alot of folks who over bait. Some even just leave the bags that they transport it in.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

For many mineral sites and corn feeders are common place. Unless it's within the 100 yrds its illegal but they are just trying to give the critters a snack is all. No poaching going on most ppl could care less 

Dnr doesnt want any more chances for decease spread than possible. Biologist would rather not see any baiting, but the majority of the state threw a hissy fit during the 3 year ban.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

The way it sounded they all thought it was OKAY to bait out of season especially on Private Land. It seems to give deer hunting a bad name if so many are allowing it to go on... They also took planting Plots as a way around baiting. Which is sad when it takes a lot to get a plot growing and yet it is legal and okay to plant it sounded like they were not willing to put in the time to plant a plot but toss out a mineral, quick and easy. Why would you put pictures on the internet if it is illegal?

Just odd that some think it is OKAY... And yes bags left behind & over the limit is just another thing...

Thanks for the post...
Newaygo1


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Only answer really is the dnr havent been cracking down on it. If ppl hear of friends getting tickets you better believe they wont advertise it.

Most recently im hearing of ppl putting mineral down with the fertilizer for the plots so that the foods will abosrb more nutrients


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

limige said:


> For many mineral sites and corn feeders are common place. Unless it's within the 100 yrds its illegal ...............


Mineral sites/blocks are not illegal beyond 100 yds. now if placed legally. My bet would be that there are a few hundred thousand legal mineral sites/blocks beyond 100 yds. out there right now.
I will also bet that very few are doing illegal feeding right now with food products. About a week from now that might change. The carrot farmer up the road from me says that carrot sales start to kick in the Thursday before Labor Day weekend as guys buy a bag or 2 of carrots to put in front of their cameras.
As Shakespeare said, " Much Ado About Nothing."

L & O


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Many are the same people who chastise some for baiting in season.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Youll notice definition of feed includes mineral. Youll also notice it must be within 100 yrds and under 2 gallons.

Otherwise it falls under bait, which is illegal until Sept 15


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Hell for years in the UP....
He with the biggest bait pile wins!
People dumping truckloads of beets n carrots.
Lol


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

limige said:


> Youll notice definition of feed includes mineral. Youll also notice it must be within 100 yrds and under 2 gallons.
> 
> Otherwise it falls under bait, which is illegal until Sept 15



It's ok, the cool people all do it!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Get'nLucky said:


> Hell for years in the UP....
> He with the biggest bait pile wins!
> People dumping truckloads of beets n carrots.
> Lol


They still do, you forgot apples and cabbage lol.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

You should see over here in the bait ban area. People pretty much bait year-round on "their" state land spots. Almost any time, the gas stations will be fully stocked with pallets of carrots, beets, corn, etc. Selling like hot cakes in the ban area and getting restocked every week. I have this habit of peeing on their illegal bait piles when I find them on State land. lol


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Downriver Tackle said:


> You should see over here in the bait ban area. People pretty much bait year-round on "their" state land spots. Almost any time, the gas stations will be fully stocked with pallets of carrots, beets, corn, etc. Selling like hot cakes in the ban area and getting restocked every week. I have this habit of peeing on their illegal bait piles when I find them on State land. lol


You are curing me of the habit of snatching a carrot or apple off a pile on the way by.
Patooey! Bleeck. cough....gag.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Waif said:


> You are curing me of the habit of snatching a carrot or apple off a pile on the way by.
> Patooey! Bleeck. cough....gag.


 Yeah, don't be eating off illegal bait piles around here. lol  Allot of other people around here toss mothballs on illegal bait piles they find.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

One of the reasons I don't plan on hunting where we used to, Hubbard Lake area state land, besides the lack of deer, is all the illegal bait piles. I have been forced to leave areas where I had planed to hunt because when I went in I found bait. I have watched guys carry bait in. There are also several "permanent" blinds in the area. Well built, a lot of time and money went into them. Bait all around them. It all has been reported to the DNR but they have not been able to keep up with the law breakers. I do wonder why they have never torn down those blinds. That would go a long way to stopping this.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Its not our opinion that matters, it simply against to law to bait early or bait too much. Laws are in place for a reason, to help the health of the deer herd. People bait illegally for one reason. They're selfish. They don't care about the herd, all they care about is themselves. I stay away from people like that. If they do it with something simple like baiting, they'll do it with other things also. I don't want people like that in my life and I certainly don't hunt with them.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

limige said:


> ............................
> 
> Youll notice definition of feed includes mineral. Youll also notice it must be within 100 yrds and under 2 gallons.
> 
> Otherwise it falls under bait, which is illegal until Sept 15


We all know this and it has been discussed many times. Some of us have discussed this with COs and have called the Legal Division at the DNR to confirm. If something has changed within the past 2 years, well that language was not added to the Hunting Guide and I'm wrong.
Again, what I said is that, " Mineral sites/salt blocks are not illegal beyond 100 yds. now IF placed LEGALLY."

L & O


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

DecoySlayer said:


> One of the reasons I don't plan on hunting where we used to, Hubbard Lake area state land, besides the lack of deer, is all the illegal bait piles. I have been forced to leave areas where I had planed to hunt because when I went in I found bait. I have watched guys carry bait in. There are also several "permanent" blinds in the area. Well built, a lot of time and money went into them. Bait all around them. It all has been reported to the DNR but they have not been able to keep up with the law breakers. I do wonder why they have never torn down those blinds. That would go a long way to stopping this.


Same problem here. I had to pass on quite a few areas last year because we found bait piles. No way am I hunting anywhere near them. My luck is that I'd get nailed for it. One reason I thoroughly check out every area before I hunt it. We ran across my neighbor's illegal set-up out there. Has permanent stands nailed to trees WITH his name burned in them, ladder stands with his name on them, and bait piles everywhere. I told him we ran across them and he'd get nailed if DNR found them. His response was f the DNR. They don't do anything about them, been doing it for years. Well, there lies the problem!!!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> One of the reasons I don't plan on hunting where we used to, Hubbard Lake area state land, besides the lack of deer, is all the illegal bait piles. I have been forced to leave areas where I had planed to hunt because when I went in I found bait. I have watched guys carry bait in. There are also several "permanent" blinds in the area. Well built, a lot of time and money went into them. Bait all around them. It all has been reported to the DNR but they have not been able to keep up with the law breakers. I do wonder why they have never torn down those blinds. That would go a long way to stopping this.


If the illegal blinds are made of wood, you should inoculate the blinds with an aggressive wood decomposer. Oyster mushrooms would be fun.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Mineral sites/blocks are not illegal beyond 100 yds. now if placed legally. My bet would be that there are a few hundred thousand legal mineral sites/blocks beyond 100 yds. out there right now.
> I will also bet that very few are doing illegal feeding right now with food products. About a week from now that might change. The carrot farmer up the road from me says that carrot sales start to kick in the Thursday before Labor Day weekend as guys buy a bag or 2 of carrots to put in front of their cameras.
> As Shakespeare said, " Much Ado About Nothing."
> 
> L & O


So please tell me how it can be more 100 yards from a Residence and be Legal? I guess it is your interpolation but 100 yards of a Residence is just that? Vacant land is that and anything other is outside and is farther as the Regulation states? I guess I miss be Misreading the Regulations and I have read is several times over the last many years!

Please Clarify how it can father than 100 Yards from a Residence?

Newaygo1


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think the excuse is that they put them out during the legal baiting period. And there's no law requiring them to clean it up when baiting season ends. Making it Legal, as long as they don't refresh it out of season. 

Basically year around baiting...Legally, wink wink lol

But the same "deer managers" will rip on someone who puts out a couple gallons of beats or corn for a month or two as unethicle slobs.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Newaygo1 said:


> ...............
> Please Clarify how it can father than 100 Yards from a Residence?
> 
> Newaygo1


I stated in both posts, "if placed legally". I did this because this was the way it was stated to me by the Law Division of the DNR when I called to check on the rule after a discussion similar to this thread a few years back.
So, according to the DNR, if you place your salt/minerals during legal baiting time(Sept. 15th-Jan.1st) it is legal. 
If you place some corn out this coming Jan 1st for an evening hunt, no one would think that they could get in trouble on Jan 2nd or 3rd if any of that corn remained, right ?
This discussion is unnecessary. Salt/minerals are only used by deer from after the green up in the spring until about Labor Day. Unless, of course, it is mixed with food and maybe something that smells good to the deer. For those who wish to put out straight salt/mineral I do not think that it should fall under the baiting rules. For those who want to mix it with food & scent, sure......baiting rules.

L & O


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Right it also carries the same or even higher risk of disease transmission year around.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

There we have it the law according to L&O.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sparky18181 said:


> There we have it the law according to L&O.


No, what we have there is what the Law Division of the DNR told me on the phone a few years ago. If they change their mind, they have until about Christmas time to tell us.
I'm not going to call again, I'm happy with what they told me. Someone else can call if they don't like the answer I got.

L & O


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> I stated in both posts, "if placed legally". I did this because this was the way it was stated to me by the Law Division of the DNR when I called to check on the rule after a discussion similar to this thread a few years back.
> So, according to the DNR, if you place your salt/minerals during legal baiting time(Sept. 15th-Jan.1st) it is legal.
> If you place some corn out this coming Jan 1st for an evening hunt, no one would think that they could get in trouble on Jan 2nd or 3rd if any of that corn remained, right ?
> This discussion is unnecessary. Salt/minerals are only used by deer from after the green up in the spring until about Labor Day. Unless, of course, it is mixed with food and maybe something that smells good to the deer. For those who wish to put out straight salt/mineral I do not think that it should fall under the baiting rules. For those who want to mix it with food & scent, sure......baiting rules.
> ...


100% agree.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Baiting stings going on around here FINALLY!!!! Unfortunately, I just spent the last 1.5 hours of my life trying to explain my way out of bait piles that weren't mine, for innocently checking on my son taking my daughter out on the youth hunt. Un-freaking believable the crap they put me through. Had UP officers imported to stake out illegal bait piles. I went to look for my kids in one spot they were going to try. Got met with 3 DNR trucks at the trail entrance, who already found bait piles, but were looking for the people hunting over them. No cell signal, so spent over an hour moving place to place with them trying to verify my story by contacting them. Absolute fishing expedition cluster-bleep. Finally got a signal over a mile away and verified my story of why I was there and no kids to be found. SHAME on the imports, especially trying to cite me for using an illegal trail until I told them to look at their map and it was a county maintained and owned road!! Agreed and no ticket issued. 

GREAT thing is that one of the illegal sites they were stalking was the one I mentioned here many times that the DNR would do nothing about before. Permanent illegal stands, baiting, poaching, etc. My neighbor's poaching spots. Saw him coming home tonight after taking his granddaughter out hunting over the illegal piles. Got 7 tickets!! Bait piles, riding double, riding off the trails, illegal stands with his name on them, etc, etc, etc. Kinda worth the hassle for me, but I sure wish the officers would have been much less of DB's than they were to me for innocently rolling into the situation.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Baiting stings going on around here FINALLY!!!! Unfortunately, I just spent the last 1.5 hours of my life trying to explain my way out of bait piles that weren't mine, for innocently checking on my son taking my daughter out on the youth hunt. Un-freaking believable the crap they put me through. Had UP officers imported to stake out illegal bait piles. I went to look for my kids in one spot they were going to try. Got met with 3 DNR trucks at the trail entrance, who already found bait piles, but were looking for the people hunting over them. No cell signal, so spent over an hour moving place to place with them trying to verify my story by contacting them. Absolute fishing expedition cluster-bleep. Finally got a signal over a mile away and verified my story of why I was there and no kids to be found. SHAME on the imports, especially trying to cite me for using an illegal trail until I told them to look at their map and it was a county maintained and owned road!! Agreed and no ticket issued.
> 
> GREAT thing is that one of the illegal sites they were stalking was the one I mentioned here many times that the DNR would do nothing about before. Permanent illegal stands, baiting, poaching, etc. My neighbor's poaching spots. Saw him coming home tonight after taking his granddaughter out hunting over the illegal piles. Got 7 tickets!! Bait piles, riding double, riding off the trails, illegal stands with his name on them, etc, etc, etc. Kinda worth the hassle for me, but I sure wish the officers would have been much less of DB's than they were to me for innocently rolling into the situation.


Unfortunately innocent people sometimes get caught up in the dragnet Im sure it was an unpleasant experience but in the end you were not cited for anything. Investigations take time but as you said. Finally some action was being taken and it sounds like they got a guilty party.


----------

